# House repairs



## Yellow Fang (29 Apr 2020)

Is anyone else finding it difficult to get any repairs done? I have been trying to get someone to fix some slates. I got a roofer out a couple of weeks. He said the problem was the building merchants were all closed. He said he'd pencil me in for last week, but I did not hear anything back.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

Travis Perkins and Jewsons closed their yards, but are opening some to larger customers.

Marshall's, a local company, did the same.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Apr 2020)

Yellow Fang said:


> Is anyone else finding it difficult to get any repairs done? I have been trying to get someone to fix some slates. I got a roofer out a couple of weeks. He said the problem was the building merchants were all closed. He said he'd pencil me in for last week, but I did not hear anything back.


I hate to break it to you...…..but yes, builders are flakey. All the time, every time.


----------



## Globalti (29 Apr 2020)

Our carpet bloke says he's got dozens of customers clamouring for him to fit new carpets and all he can do is add them to the list.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

Builders merchant shut around here, as for roofers, from experience I would say they are certainly the least reliable trade in the building industry around these parts.


----------



## Globalti (29 Apr 2020)

I was up on my roof three days ago looking at the bodged mess left by a roofer who fitted a new Velux. We had driven rain coming in during the January gales and we got him back but the bodge is still just as bad. I spotted a broken tile so all i could do was mix up a big blob of Araldite and glue the two bits together. The house is on the market and will most likely be sold to someone who doesn't generally take pride in maintaining their property so I hope the Gods of DIY won't judge me too harshly.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2020)

Yellow Fang said:


> Is anyone else finding it difficult to get any repairs done? I have been trying to get someone to fix some slates. I got a roofer out a couple of weeks. He said the problem was the building merchants were all closed. He said he'd pencil me in for last week, but I did not hear anything back.


Other than builder's merchants being closed this is par for the course. Just a handy excuse. 

Watch out for the trick of massively overpricing jobs the tradesman doesn't want but will do if the price is high enough.


----------



## Beebo (29 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Watch out for the trick of massively overpricing jobs the tradesman doesn't want but will do if the price is high enough.


Isn’t that just market forces. 
Every job has a value.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Other than builder's merchants being closed this is par for the course. Just a handy excuse.
> 
> Watch out for the trick of massively overpricing jobs the tradesman doesn't want but will do if the price is high enough.



Must admit I do the same with dents, the customer has a choice though and so should I.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Apr 2020)

Merchants closed, small jobs may be possible, if it's a pip to click and collect at wicks ect..


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2020)

I’ve had two quotes for garden fencing. Guy who came yesterday said he can do it next week if I want so presumably he can get materials 👍 Other guy said 3 weeks as he’s booked up
Both would be quite happy for the business, just waiting on second quote


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Apr 2020)

Remember , we have all been asked to stay at home and to move about as little as possible . May be some of us in the building trade dont want to come to your house and do the job you want doing until we are told the distancing measures are going to be eased .


----------



## Hicky (29 Apr 2020)

It depends if they a, value their health and b, if the need the money/can get materials if they turn up.


----------



## Yellow Fang (29 Apr 2020)

Cuchilo said:


> Remember , we have all been asked to stay at home and to move about as little as possible . May be some of us in the building trade dont want to come to your house and do the job you want doing until we are told the distancing measures are going to be eased .



Why did he bother answering his flipping phone then? Why did he bother coming out to see the job? He'd be working on the roof, it's not exactly crowded up there.


----------



## Randomnerd (29 Apr 2020)

Folk chime on about builders, and in the next breath complain about the “bloody cyclists” brigade.
I’m sure there are a few useless IT consultants or dodgy Strategic Delivery Programme Consultants, or whatever.
Very lazy.
My suppliers are closed. I can’t work. There will be plenty of good tradesmen when Normal returns.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2020)

No need for anyone to come near my house to fix fence, end terrace, side and rear access. Needs to be done for security reasons (got damaged in Feb storms)


----------



## The Brewer (29 Apr 2020)

Its just so difficult to find a builders merchant open at the moment. I'd never usually buy from B&Q, but they're opening today and hoping to grab some cement for a garden patio.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> Folk chime on about builders, and in the next breath complain about the “bloody cyclists” brigade.
> I’m sure there are a few useless IT consultants or dodgy Strategic Delivery Programme Consultants, or whatever.
> Very lazy.
> My suppliers are closed. I can’t work. Wind your necks in and wait till it’s over. There will be plenty of good tradesmen when Normal returns.



I am sure you are correct, but roofer in this area are great at coming here to get thier dents and screens fixed quickly and sometimes for free, however they are not so good at doing what they say they will which is come fix my roof. I have never questioned a quote and expect to pay for the job.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Apr 2020)

Just before lockdown we decided to not move as everything we saw in our price was going to be smaller so we thought we would get a bit more on the mortgage and get a downstairs loo and the roof sorted , now i darent go and see the bank as im furloughed and with social distancing i doubt anyone would do the work even if they had the supplies.


----------



## MarkF (29 Apr 2020)

Glad I sold my business, I'd had enough of dishonest (Can't you lose the vat?), unreliable, cheapskate and downright crooked householders.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

The old saying, business would be great if you did not have to have customers. I think I just have a thing about unreliability, one of the things I teach here when helping a new business set up is never make a promise you cannot or do not want to keep, if you are going to be late phone before not after.


----------



## Alex H (29 Apr 2020)

The Brewer said:


> Its just so difficult to find a builders merchant open at the moment. I'd never usually buy from B&Q, but they're opening today and hoping to grab some cement for a garden patio.




MKM are open at all their branches, but for account holders only (so that'll be builders, roofers etc? @Yellow Fang)


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 Apr 2020)

Construction has opened up here this week as long as social distancing is complied with, the builders merchants and associated business are open too, local builders have quite a lot of customers waiting and it is a slow start, as said upthread, people have to wait even more now


----------



## derrick (29 Apr 2020)

No problem getting all the gear i have needed, ie Plaster boards, plaster, sand bricks, timber, screws You just have to queue for it. have not tried to get roofing tiles though.


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Apr 2020)

Buildbase have commenced a re-opening strategy from today, a list of sites and their re-opening dates can be found HERE.

I understand though they will only be open for click and collect and telephone orders for delivery.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Apr 2020)

I manged to get my leaking boiler fixed yesterday. The gas fitter is an ex neighbour and is still doing emergencies without charging a fortune. £210 for a new expansion thingy in the boiler itself and a programmable room thermostat which he recommended we fit. That wasn't just for me, he has a reputation of being very fair to customers.

All through the books too as he wanted payment by bank transfer.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Apr 2020)

Yellow Fang said:


> Why did he bother answering his flipping phone then? Why did he bother coming out to see the job? He'd be working on the roof, it's not exactly crowded up there.



I had similar here.

Guy was supposed to come and clean our roof of moss, clean gutters and repaint the chimney stack.

He didn't turn up so I phoned him and said I was doing it myself (I'm now halfway-ish through) and he was really upset - said I was depriving him of business.

Like your roofer - he wouldn't have been anywhere near us and could've got on with the job. We've a detached property with decent gardens in a small village so it's not like he would be at risk.

In a similar vein I have a (what loosely could be called a friend) builder that I use occasionally. Father & son duo and live at the same address. They were supposed to be coming to do some work on the garden walls a couple of weeks back but he phoned and said (almost gleefully) that they were taking a Government paid holiday and would fit us in when they returned to work. I've cancelled that too and a guy in the village is, as I type, doing it instead. He's not been within 10 metres of us two all day.

I also have a friend who is a somewhat upscale builder (high-end properties and conversions) and he is really trying to keep the wheels on the bus so to speak. Subbies are his problem - they don't want to work right now despite the fact that on the several projects that he is working on at the moment it is very easy to keep to the distancing guidelines. All materials are available and he can plan for one sub' to work on each property for as many days as required in total isolation. He has told me that he wont forget and when they want work in the future, as they often do, they will get short shrift.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2020)

vickster said:


> No need for anyone to come near my house to fix fence, end terrace, side and rear access. Needs to be done for security reasons (got damaged in Feb storms)


My fence was done yesterday, good job done by selected company  Now very stable and secure  (I do need to get a padlock or two though)


----------



## Yellow Fang (17 May 2020)

Yellow Fang said:


> Why did he bother answering his flipping phone then? Why did he bother coming out to see the job? He'd be working on the roof, it's not exactly crowded up there.



To be fair, he did ring back about a week after I posted this, and he did the job.


----------

